# Should I buy Lifetime Hunting and Fishing License?



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
So I have looked at hunting and fishing Lifetime license in Minnesota and here is what I have come up with. The prices are a little lower now but will all be going up next year. I have included the yearly price that license will be next year. This is also assuming that the yearly and lifetime prices don't go up, which I think they will. So it makes a Lifetime license an even better deal.

Deer - Archery Yearly = $30. Deer Archery Lifetime = $573. Time to recoup cost: 19.1 years

Deer - Rifle Yearly = $30. Deer Rifle Lifetime = $573. Time to recoup: 19.1 years.

Fishing Yearly = $22. Fishing Lifetime = $383. Time to recoup: 17.4 years

Since I'm 32 years old now it would take me approximately until I'm 52 years old to recoup my cost. I can't retire from my job until I'm at least 55 years old and barring any bad luck will be working in MN until then. Besides the license is still useable if I move out of state. In MN when you reach 65 years of age prices of license gets cut in 1/2, but from 55-65, a decade, I would still be paying for yearly licenses if I didn't buy the Lifetime license.

So I think the yearly licenses for Deer Archery, Deer Rifle, and Fishing are a good idea. *What do you think?*

I still don't know where Deer - Muzzle loader falls in under this, I emailed the DNR and am awaiting a response. I called them but the number doesn't work.
.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, if I was your age and I could afford it? I would do it! Like you said, not going to get any cheaper. That's a pretty neat idea.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I bought a Minnesota fishing & small game lifetime license about 10 years ago. I'll re-coup my costs in three more years....sooner if the prices keep going up. I'm glad that I did.

Last Christmas, I gave both of my sons (ages 38 & 35) a lifetime fishing license as a gift. There are not too many gifts out there that the recipient will remember you every year for a long time.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

When it really pays is if you are moving out of State but still want to hunt/fish there.Do that math as a non-res.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Nothing can stop the legislature from changing the rules in the future to limit or cancel 'lifetime' priviliges. They can change the definition and you will have to renew or buy again. Once they believe the State is losing money on it they will find a way out of what they promised.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

That's silly.The only risk is the legislature ending the sale of these licenses-or the end of hunting or a season you may have purchased.


----------



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

Speaking from experience, I would say buy it but I also have since moved out of state and the lifetime licenses have paid for themselves several times over.

As far as you wondering where the muzzleloader falls under the lifetime licenses. There is a lifetime firearms deer license (not rifle as you are thinking) and you are allowed one licenses under that license where if is for the firearm (rifle/shotgun) season or the muzzleloader season.


----------



## stalker (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought mine just before I moved across the border and it has been a great deal. I got the lifetime sportsmans license and the firearms deer hunting license. I wish I would have bought the lifetime archery also. They have already paid for themselves compared to buying out of state licenses and now I can buy resident ND licenses. It's the best of both worlds.

One neat thing they did was add trapping to the lifetime sportsmans license. They grandfathered mine in after the fact. So now I can legally control the beaver population on my property also.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought the Lifetime Sportsman a few years ago. I did it when I was offered a new job in Fargo and it was a no brainer, buy that and live in North Dakota. My Inlaws live in central ND, my family has a cabin near Leech Lake, and all my friends are in Central MN. Being a now Non-Minnesota Resident it will pay for itself in 7 years. I still hunt waterfowl, pheasants, and fish in Minnesota. It was $615 for it and I knew the prices were going up. I charged it and paid it off in a few months without much trouble. Now I only have to buy State Waterfowl and Pheasant stamps. Best thing I could have done, knowing it carrys with your SSN is a great thing. 
You can also buy them for Children under 3yr for less than the price of a senior, there is a gift that is worth the gamble.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

So what happens if you buy the deer hunting license, bow or rifle and they make it so your area is a draw and you don't get drawn for a tag? Are you just out of luck for that year even though you have the lifetime license?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HIck,

To answer your question. In MN you buy a "buck" tag over the counter. Then you have to apply for a doe permit. So that will never happen unless something really changes. But then you have the whole state to hunt. Which means if you live in International Falls....you can drive all the way down to Ostrander (next to IOWA border) and hunt. The deer herds are totally different in those two locations.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm confused here. you have to buy a seperate license for each hunting season. you cant buy one license that covers all critters that are huntable. And then either a seperate fishing license or a combo which covers everything.

I'm guessing here but you have to pay 500+ for each deer season 
And another 300+ for fishing.

Talk about raping a guy. they are.

here a resident can buy a lifetime hunting license for 525 I think not exactly up on their prices these days. 
and a fishing for 225.
Or a combo for all hunting and all fishing for 725. This covers anything in this state that is huntable. except for the new black bear season they opened last year.

I bought mine in 1988 for 400.
They paid for themselves with the first archery tag of season in 1992. I have never regreted buying mine.

When my son turned 16 and needed a annual license I bought his for him. I think they were 525 for the combo. He has never purchased a annual license.

I also bought my wife and my fathers lifetime fishing which I paid 150 for hers and 35 for his. he was over 62 at the time. both license are the same.

I also went in the the family a few years ago and bought a combo for the brother in law. for 525.

I have never regreted buying any of these.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

We plan on buying my son a lifetime sportsman and lifetime deer lic before he is 3. I am fairly certain he will use them and get his money's worth out of them.

Like already stated. If you can afford it, go for it. The math looks good.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought one in Illinois when I was 42. As the license fees were going up, I figured it would take me about 16 yrs to recoup my investment. With ensuing raises, I would have recouped my investment in less than 10 years.


----------

